

Ask HN: How was 2009? - dnsworks

Even if it's a minor accomplishment, I'm glowing today. My managed hosting company, which I've co-owned for 6 years now hit 55% growth in '09 over '08, and for the first time crossed 7 figures in gross revenue.  Even though it's only 5% of my time anymore, it's the first time I've looked at quickbooks and felt "Hey, this is real!".<p>So how did everyone do this year? Was it a growth year?
======
dryicerx
Good to hear your company is taking off, congrats.

As for my self, 2009 is the first year out of college and I dived in head
first in to world of startups. The first two ventures ended without a bang,
but the third one I am focusing now is looking much brighter. Either way, the
best leaning experience and year I've ever had. Good times, good times.

